# W-LAN Handover zwischen Router und AP



## xSunshin3x (16. März 2014)

Hallihallo,

ich mal wieder...

Ich habe einen TP-Link WR841N als AccessPoint eingerichtet, verbunden ist er über Kabel, bzw vielmehr über dLAN mit meiner Fritzbox 7390. (Firmware bei beiden Geräten aktuell)
SSID, Verschlüsselung (WPA2-PSK) und Passwort sind in beiden WLANs gleich. Funkkanal je automatisch. Das Verbinden zu beiden Geräten klappt prinzipiell auch.

Mein Problem aktuell ist das Handover zwischen beiden WLAN-Zellen. Dies sollte ja eigentlich vom Endgerät (Samsung Galaxy Note 2 als Bsp.) automatisch geschehen, wenn entweder Fritzbox oder AP die bessere Leistung bieten.
In der Praxis funktioniert das ganze allerdings nicht.

Woran scheitert es bzw. welche Einstellung muss ich hierfür tätigen?


edit// Habe schonmal eine Verbindung mit WDS versucht (soll ja Handover ermöglichen), allerdings verbindet sich dann der AP mit der Fritzbox per WLAN, nichtmehr per Kabel.


----------



## seekerm (16. März 2014)

WDS erlaubt die Verwendung eines AP als Repeater nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Mit Kabel hat das ganze Verfahren nichts zu tun.


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. März 2014)

ok. Handover ist scheinbar mit WDS möglich, WDS wiederum ist aber *keine* Grundvoraussetzung für ein Handover. Alles klar 

Welche Einstellung ist denn dann notwendig?


----------



## seekerm (16. März 2014)

Was du suchst heißt roaming und wird von den 08/15 AP nicht unterstützt und von der Fritze ebenfalls nicht. 
Bei der Basisstation also der FB brauchst du nicht zu ändern. Bei den AP scheint es einen Konfigurationsassistenten zu geben. Im Grunde genommen ist wichtig das der Kanal und selbstverständlich die Frequenz gleich sind. SSID sollte automatisch übernommen werden, falls nicht musst du die selbe dem AP zuweisen.
Wichtig ist anzumerken, dass die fb's mit neuer Firmware das herkömmliche WDS garnicht mehr unterstützen WDS-Betrieb nach FRITZ!OS-Update nicht möglich | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB . 
Das heißt mit neuer firmware auf der Fb wird die Verwendung des TP-Links als Repeater nicht möglich sein.


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. März 2014)

Als ich WDS im WR841 aktiviert habe, hat sich dieser aber per WLAN mit der Fritzbox gekoppelt. Funktioniert also scheinbar doch?!
Wie auch immer (ist ja hier schließlich nicht Thema des Threads..)

Du meinst also, dass das Handover - oder Roaming - aufgrund der "billigen" Einsteiger-/Privatanwender-Komponenten nicht möglich ist und ich auf Business-Produkte à la Cisco, ZyXEL zurückgreifen müsste?


----------



## seekerm (16. März 2014)

TP mit FB verbindung sollte laut offiziellen Angaben nicht gehen. Allerdings kann es durchaus möglich sein das du eine alte Fb verwendest die keinen Update > 5.x hat oder TP hat Updates für ihre Geräte rausgebracht hat - beides wäre denkbar, aber wie du selbst schon gesagt hast ist es nicht das Thema deses Threads.
In den consumer Geräten scheint es tatsächlich nicht vorgesehen zu sein mittels einer Anbindung über Kabel WDS zu realisieren. Von Cisco Aironet AP's ist bekannt das diese die besagte Funktionalität besitzen Cisco IOS Software Configuration Guide for Cisco Aironet Access Points, 12.2(15)JA - Configuring WDS, Fast Secure Roaming, and Radio Management [Cisco Aironet 1100 Series] - Cisco . Ob du unbedingt auf diese eher hochpreisigen Geräte zurückgreifen willst musst du entscheiden. Der Unterschied liegt lediglich in der Anbindung der jeweiligen AP's. Solange es eine Überlappung der Wirkungsbereiche beider Geräte gibt wird die billigere Lösung funktionieren, wobei eine gewisse Überlappung sowieso eine der Grundvoraussetzungen für das Verfahren ist.

Edit:
Hab gerade gesehen das es tatsächlich mittlerweile Lösungen im consumer Bereich gibt FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E und FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 300E.


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. März 2014)

Alles klar 
Hab mir den TP-Link um 17€ gekauft, damit ich in der letzten Ecke meines Zimmers guten Empfang habe (genauer gesagt im Bett)...

Da VoIP oder ähnliches mit dem betreffenden Gerät eh nicht gemacht wird, kann ich auf das Roaming ohne Verbindungsabbruch definitiv verzichten.
Werde mir deswegen keine teuren Produkte anschaffen..


Danke dir (:


----------



## xSunshin3x (17. März 2014)

Nun noch eine gänzlich neue Frage, die gewissermaßen doch mit dem Thema zu tun hat (man verzeihe mir deswegen den Doppelpost):
Auch wenn das nahtlose (=verbindungabbruchsfrei) Roaming mit meiner Hardware nicht klappen wird, so sollte doch zumindest nach einigen Sekunden/Minuten auf das "bessere" (=schnellere) WLAN umgesprungen und dieses genutzt werden.

Das ist aber nicht der Fall, mein Handy (Android 4.1.2) bleibt weiterhin auf dem Accesspoint, springt dann aber nicht auf die Fritzbox, selbst wenn ich nen Meter von ihr wegstehe..

Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, dass sich das Handy die bessere Station aussucht und mit ihr verbindet...


----------



## seekerm (17. März 2014)

Der WLAN-Client sucht lediglich beim Einschalten nach dem "besseren" Netz, sobald Verbindung besteht und bis zur deren Unterbrechung bleibt dieser bei dem gewählten AP mag die Verbindung noch so schwach sein.
Die einzige Möglichkeit den Client ist "stärkere" Netz einzubuchen wäre eine Verbindungsunterbrechung herbeizuführen. Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es auch bei den enterprise Produkten, die von dir gesuchte Funktion nicht.
Zumal diese Funktion eher bei Client als bei den AP's zu suchen wäre.


----------



## myIceTea (20. März 2014)

Hey ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du mit zwei Accesspoints im Haus.


Versuch doch mal die APP

Best WIFi - PINTAC

diese schaltet automatische zwischen den bekannten Zugangspunkten um.

LG MAX



Edit:
Im Geschäft ahebn wir auch CISCO Accespoints und da funktioniert diese Umschalt funktion wie du sie dir vorstellst. 
Allerdings mit "normaler" Consumer Hardware leider nicht:/ 

Ausgenommen die Fritzbox Repeater wie seekerm geschrieben hat
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/80398-seekerm.html


----------



## xSunshin3x (21. März 2014)

Habe folgendes Problem festgestellt:

Wenn ich Abends nach Hause komme, verbindet sich das Handy mit der Fritzbox. Geh ich in mein Zimmer, wird dort nach ca. 2 Minuten auf den TP-Link umgeschalten. Voller Empfang, das Handy versucht irgendwas und bricht Wlan ab, ist kurz über UMTS/HSDPA im Netz, verbindet sich dann mit der Fritzbox (2 Striche Empfang), wechselt zum TP-Link, bricht wieder ab, mobile Daten, Fritzbox, TP-Link und so wiederholt sich das..

Woran liegt das und wie schaffe ich Abhilfe?

Kann ich dem AP nicht eine eigene SSID geben? Das Handy verbindet sich ja immer nur mit einem WLAN.


----------



## seekerm (21. März 2014)

Könnnen tust du natürlich nur wäre damit WDS nicht mehr möglich. In deinem Falle wäre wohl eher anzuraten eine fritzbox des unteren Preissegments (ebay) oder einen repeater von avm zu nehmen um das proprietere WDS von avm zu nutzen.


----------



## W111 (22. März 2014)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> ich mal wieder...
> 
> ...



Scheitern tut das aufgrund von Android. Mit einem Notebook wird roaming realisiert, denn der *Wifi Client realisiert das roaming*. Weder die Basisstation (hier Fritzbox) noch der AP (WR841N) haben hierauf Einfluss (wir diskutieren hier nicht über ein System mit zentralem Wlan Controller und VOIP), zumindest nicht in deiner Konfiguration Fritzbox (Router) und TP-Link (AP).

WDS ist nicht standardisiert, AVM, Netgear, Buffalo etc. nutzen proprietäre WDS (Repeater, Bridge etc.) Varianten und diese sind i. d. R. herstellergebunden, lediglich die Variante Universal Repeater im Client Modus funktioniert herstellerübergreifend, so dass sich das Gerät als Client in ein vorhandenes Wlan einwählt (wie ein Notebook, smartphone etc.) und dann erst eine neue Funkzelle aufbaut. Daher bedarf es bei der WDS Variante Universal Repeater im Client Modus auch keinerlei Einstellungen in der Basisstation.

Hier geht es aber gar nicht um WDS oder Repeaterbetrieb, hier wurde ein Router erweitert um einen Access Point und damit ist roaming für Wifi Clients grundsätzlich gegeben. Das funktioniert mit Geräten aus dem untersten Segment problemlos nur eben nicht mit Android.

Selbst wenn die Powerlan Verbindung von der Fritzbox zum WR841N Probleme hinsichtlich der Konnektivität (z. B. ECO Modus) verursachen würde, würde roaming realisiert sobald der WR841N das stärkere Netz darstellt. In dem Fall würde lediglich keine IP aus dem Basisnetz der Fritzbox (192.168.178.xxx) vergeben, da keine Verbindung zum DHCP Server der Fritte bestünde.

*Du kannst das nachprüfen:* Notebook und deine erste Konfiguration

Fritzbox --> Kabel/ Powerlan--> WR841N
Fritzbox: 192.168.178.1 DHCP, WPA2 CCMP
WR841N: 192.168.178.2 - hier DCHP off, WPA2 AES, Gateway/ DNS: 192.168.178.1 
(für den WR841N die 192.168.178.2 da die IP außerhalb der DHCP Range der Fritzbox liegt)
SSID, Wlan Key für beide Geräte identisch
WPA2 AES/CCMP (keine gemischte Verschlüsselung, nur das ist 802.11n konform) bei beiden Geräten, sonst kann ein fall back auf 802.11g Niveau erfolgen (das schreibt AVM in seinen Handbüchern explizit)

Kanäle solltest du fix stellen (_auto_ ist nicht der Bringer), schau in deiner Umgebung was funkt (mit dem tool: inSSIDer oder einer App), 
*dann wählst du für Fritzbox/ WR841N einen Kanalabstand von mindestens 4 Kanälen* (angepasst an deine Umgebung) und *deaktivierst in der Fritzbox wie im WR841N erst mal Kanalbündelung *von 40MHz auf 20MHz im WR841N, bei der Fritzbox das Häkchen 300mbit wegnehmen.

Im 2.4GHz Band nutzen 13 Kanäle, mit den Grenzbereichen, die Frequenzen 2412MHz (Kanal 1)  bis 2472MHz (Kanal 13) in 5er MHz Schritten, du kannst dir also ausrechnen, das 40MHz (40:8 = 5MHz) Kanalbündelung 7/8 Kanäle belegen, ergo im 2.4GHz Kanalbündelung in Ballungsgebieten sinnfrei ist, da du bereits zwei Geräte betreibst und in der Nachbarschaft sicherlich auch noch Wlans zu orten sind. Daher ist u. a. bei Intel, Broadcom und Enterprise Lösungen zielführend im 2.4GHz _Channel Bonding_ deaktiviert oder nicht nutzbar.

Mit einem Notebook einfachster Ausführung wirst du roaming realisieren, aber nicht mit *Android out of the box*.


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. März 2014)

Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort.

Den ersten Teil hatte ich ja bereits so umgesetzt; was ich noch nicht habe ist die Geschichte mit dem Funkkanal und der Kanalbündelung.
Könntest du mir noch freundlicherweise erklären, was das für Auswirkungen hat bzw. warum ich das so umsetzen sollte?


Edit//
hier noch Bilder aus der inSSIDer App.
Bild 1 ist aus dem EG, Richtung Straße (dort wird aber WLAN nicht/kaum benötigt), Bild 2 aus dem OG (mein Zimmer) (Richtung Hausmitte verschwinden einige benachbarte SSIDs). Meine SSID ist "Fritzbox" (ja ich weiß dass die SSID keinen Aufschluss über die verwendete Hardware geben sollte) ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W111 (22. März 2014)

An deinen screens sieht man, dass zwei SSIDs (vermutlich FB7390 und WR841N) die Kanäle 1 und 11 belegen. Die Kanalbündelung ist gemäß den screens deaktiviert.

Die Kanalbündelung (channel bonding) belegt stets einen primären und einen erweiterten Kanal im Abstand 1 + *4* =5. Hat man beim AP mit Kanal 1 die Kanalbündelung eingeschaltet, verbreitert sich der belegte Kanalbereich durch dieses eine Gerät von 1 bis 6/7, da die Frequenzen 2412MHz (Kanal 1)  bis 2472MHz (Kanal 13) in 5er MHz Schritten aufgeteilt sind. Für das Gerät auf Kanal 11 gilt das ebenso, nur dass ausschleißlich nach links (unten) belegt werden kann, da nach oben in Deutschland das Ende erreicht ist. Die Firmware unterscheidet in lower und upper channel relativ zur zulässigen Begrenzung.

*Gerät 1:* Kanal 1 (primär) und Kanal 5 (erweitert) belegen jeweils nach "links/unten" und nach "rechts/oben" zwei *gesetzte* Kanäle also insgesamt ~7 Kanäle = ~8x 5MHz = 20MHz (Randfrequenzen 1+2+3+4+5+6+7 + Randfrequenzen)
*Gerät 2:* Kanal 11 (primär) und Kanal 7 (erweitert) belegen jeweils nach "rechts/oben" und nach "links/unten" zwei *gesetzte* Kanäle also insgesamt ~7 Kanäle = ~8x 5MHz = 20MHz (Randfrequenzen 13+12+11+10+9+8+7 + Randfrequenzen)

damit verursacht man bereits crowding, da nur 13 Kanäle verfügbar sind.

der erweiterte Kanal wird in Abhängigkeit des gesetzten Kanals von der Firmware automatisch gesetzt. 
Beispiel: ist *Kanal 6* gesetzt, dann kann die Firmware wählen lower channel = 2 oder upper channel = 10, die Auswahl ist in den Randfrequenzen 1 und 13 eingeschränkt auf upper oder lower.

So funktioniert das im 2.4GHz Band.

Überlappen sich nun zuviele Wlans, dann hat das negativen Einfluss auf die Bandbreite, auch wenn dir 300mbit am Notebook angezeigt würden, bleibt tatsächlich nur wenig Datendurchsatz übrig. 

Bei 300mbit kommen maximal 50%-60% als Daten an (Idealbedingungen), der Rest ist Overhead und Verlust durch Entfernung etc. Dafür braucht aber auch ein AP eine GbLan Anbindung via Switch, denn er kann nicht mehr (~150mbit) rauspusten als im Switch reinkommt (100mbit).

Daher sollten deine zwei Geräte die gesetzten Kanäle möglichst weit auseinander haben, da du weder in der Fritzbox noch im WR841N lower/ upper channel auswählen kannst (firmwarebedingt). So stellst du sicher dass deine Geräte nicht überlappen, durch Deaktivierung der Kanalbündelung entzerrst du die Situation nochmals.

Dir bleiben ohne Kanalbündelung "nur" 140mbit brutto also 70 bis 80mbit netto (also ca. 6 bis 10MB/s Datentransfer), jedoch mit weniger Störungen und viel mehr kann der WR841N eh nicht. Lässt du das auf "Automatik" den Router machen, dann schaltet die CPU/SoC laufend hin und her, was bei der Fritzbox wenig konstruktiv ist, der WR841N hat eine 533 MHz CPU/SoC aber kaum Features und kein Modem, wäre als AP nicht unbedingt ausgelastet, jedoch eilen die Wlan Clients den durch "Auto" durchgeführten "Optimierungsvorgängen" ständig hinterher.

Man muss also versuchen möglichst freie (oder wenig belegte) Bereiche zu setzen, was natürlich die in der Umgebung vorhandenen anderen Geräte der Nachbarschaft wieder zu Frequenzwechseln anstoßen kann. Das muss man beobachten und ggfs. anpassen. Anhand deiner aktuellen screens ist der Kanal 6 zurzeit komplett frei. Das ändert aber nichts am Problem mit dem roaming deines Android Smartphones, dieser bekannte bug bleibt und ist ja auch bekannt, sonst würde es keine Apps dafür geben.

Bis hierher weitgehend ohne Fachbegriffe ausgeführt.


----------

